# Aszfaltútépitő



## Pedro Miguel Pauleta

Hello,

I've read that former Hungarian football player Détári Lajos had started his carreer at FC Aszfaltútépitő Budapest. Can anyone tell me what "* Aszfaltútépitő* "means ?From the quick research I've made, I have thought it might refer to an asphalt factory in Kispest district in Budapest, but I don't know whether the word designates the material itself (like Aszfalt), a factory or even a machine...

Thank youy for your help !

PMP


----------



## szivike

Hi PMP,

It literally means "builder of asphalt roads", but in this case it's probably the FC (Football Club) of the Aszfaltútépítő Budapest factory. 
Hope this helps,


----------



## Pedro Miguel Pauleta

Hi szivike,

After further research, I'm pretty sure it refers to "Aszfaltútépitő Vállalat", which was indeed an Asphalt Road-buliding company and had a factory in Kispest... So, as you say, it is very likely that the FC Aszfaltútépitő was the football club of the factory.

Thank you very much for your help !
PMP


----------



## Ateesh6800

Pedro Miguel Pauleta said:


> _So, as you say, it is very likely that the FC Aszfaltútépitő was the football club of the factory._


 
You are right. *Aszfaltútépítő (Vállalat)* is a company constructing asphalt roads: _"Asphalt Road Construction (Company)"_. They sponsor the football/soccer club (FC). *FC Aszfaltútépítő* is the shorter version of the club's name.

*A.*


----------



## Pedro Miguel Pauleta

Thank you for this confirmation !


----------

